

The more science knows, the more rich and mysterious the world becomes - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/19/illusions/the-last-word-with-jonathan-weiner

======
sophiaathena379
"A great part of his genius was that he was willing to be patient and put one
foot in front of the other." I like that .. :)

